# Gone fishing with Mortimer and Whitehouse



## Mumbles274 (Jun 21, 2018)

This made me laugh a lot. More just the two of them riffing off each other with a serious theme of heart disease than a fishing show. Lots of funny stuff


Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing - Series 1: Episode 1


----------



## YouSir (Jun 22, 2018)

Anything with Bob Mortimer is good with me, Athletico Mince is better mind.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 23, 2018)

Watched it last night, was very relaxing tv, well filmed and will be watching the rest.


----------



## Supine (Jun 23, 2018)

Mortimer and Whitehouse putting the fun into heart attacks 

Good TV


----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2018)

I love Bob. He really has funny bones. 

My mum is a funeral director and a little while ago did his mother-in-law's funeral in Tunbridge Wells.

He rang the buzzer and she said it was odd seeing him on the doorstep politely asking for details.  She gave him an appointment for that afternoon and he went home and put a suit on for it. 
After the funeral he sent her a thank you card for taking care of it all.
A Prince amongst men.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2018)

Just watched this. Thought it was good. Gentle telly. 

It's a bit "youth hostelling with Chris Eubank" but I like it.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2018)

Gentle is probably right. Those two are so funny/talented they could sit in a dark room and make good telly/radio.

It came across as a low budget version of The Trip to me. 

Will still watch and enjoy it


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 24, 2018)

A lovely way to spend half hour.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> It came across as a low budget version of The Trip to me.



Yes. It reminded me of that too. But with less testosterone. 

Also a bit Detectorists. Which is another really nice comedy. 

I like watching Jeff Minter feeding his sheep on twitter sometimes, there's a lot to be said for something relaxing.


----------



## The Fornicator (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm also getting to the age when you might start to think about mortality. Men tend to do that stuff alone so I think it was a good thing for Whitehouse to get in touch after they'd both had huge ops. I'm sure it will get better as they ease into things. Fishing seems a perfect mechanism.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 27, 2018)

I like the idea, I kind of like the two of them, although Mortimer exudes a faint whiff of darkness to me.

My real issue with it is I'm a fisherman and obviously the fishing is just a vehicle/prop for the show but fuck me its so slapdash and pointless as to really annoy me. they should just sit in a pub and play dominoes


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2018)

Lovely again tonight.  I don't get the darkness with Bob thing at all - look how charming he was with the vicar and shopworkers, in a non smarmy way.
Paul seems to be ever so slightly caustic to him I've noticed though


----------



## The Fornicator (Jun 27, 2018)

Finding it's stride. Themes becoming clearer for those who hadn't quite got there. They're not really riffing off each other (yet!) but it's all good. Felt better produced as well.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 27, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> My real issue with it is I'm a fisherman and obviously the fishing is just a vehicle/prop for the show but fuck me its so slapdash and pointless as to really annoy me. they should just sit in a pub and play dominoes



Fishing geeks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2018)

No landing mat for large barbel - how could their fishing adviser have missed that ?


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 29, 2018)

I just want him to say "stop fucking around, watch what I do, OK cast it properly with out the fucking pantomime"

I've taken 3 year olds fishing who absorb it quicker than Mr Mortimer

I know, I know. its just tellybox


----------



## D'wards (Jun 30, 2018)

8ball said:


> Fishing geeks.


Feeks

Bob took pains to explain it's not about fishing, when I saw him on Sunday Brunch or one of them type of shows.

I used to love Go Fishing with John Wilson mind- there is room for a gentle fishing show defo. I wanna see a bearded chubby middle aged man bumbling around east Anglia with lots of camera shots of floats in situ. A long shot of a dragonfly landing on a float in late summer haze with gentle acoustic guitar music playing.
I've no time for this extreme fishing bollocks we see on telly these days


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> No landing mat for large barbel - how could their fishing adviser have missed that ?


Do barbels make good eating?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2018)

Callie said:


> Do barbels make good eating?


It's in the carp family, so probably.. . apparently the roe is toxic ...

But some fish are just too pretty to eat ...



Spoiler: Video of Frenchman returning fish to the sea :)








watch from about 9:17


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 30, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Feeks
> 
> Bob took pains to explain it's not about fishing, when I saw him on Sunday Brunch or one of them type of shows.
> 
> ...



That river monsters bloke needs Thumping with a large salmon

And that Geordie squealer.

More Henry gilby and Rex hunt required


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2018)

For solid old-school instructive stuff with respect given to the fish :-
TAFishing

This guy is also very good - he catches mostly to eat :-
Cornish Shore and Kayak Fisherman

For exotic catch and cook :-
Andy's Fishing Wild Cook

I'm hoping to meet spartiate29 (upthread) one day because I'm hoping to become his neighbour in a few years' time 
He's fuelled by pastis and cigarettes and puts most of the fish back after a _petit bisou_ 
Spartiate 29


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2018)

when i was growing up, there used to be a programme on Beeb2 called the fishing race- small teams scarpering around the UK in order to catch as many species as possible. that and the great egg race were essential viewing for a young mind


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 2, 2018)

bellaozzydog said:


> That river monsters bloke needs Thumping with a large salmon
> 
> And that Geordie squealer.
> 
> More Henry gilby and Rex hunt required


Catching the Impossible is still a classic. Martin Bowler is much more in the mold of his uncle, John Wilson than the adrenaline fishing shows but only really available on DVD


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 2, 2018)

I like that Fishing with John - the Tom Waits episode. It's silly and relaxing.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 2, 2018)

Paul Young's _Hooked on..._ series are still the pinnacle of fishing telly for me.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2018)

just caught up with this on iplayer - it is a lovely , gentle programme, really relaxing


----------



## 8ball (Jul 5, 2018)

marty21 said:


> just caught up with this on iplayer - it is a lovely , gentle programme, really relaxing



Lovely gentle mutilation of innocent animals for fun and poses. 

edit:  and trophy photos


----------



## The Fornicator (Jul 5, 2018)

So after the op, PW is on about 5 different meds and BM isn't on any we know about and he had the triple bypass. Interesting. For what it's worth Paul has just turned 60 and Bob is a year younger.

Can't help but make comparisons as I'm their age; I've never had a physical illness worse than  man flu but then I've never won a bunch of BAFTAs either. Heh.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2018)

8ball said:


> Lovely gentle mutilation of innocent animals for fun and poses.
> 
> edit:  and trophy photos


They don't kill the fish tbf


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 5, 2018)

8ball said:


> Lovely gentle mutilation of innocent animals for fun and poses.
> 
> edit:  and trophy photos


how do you know its innocent? It could be trout hitler


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 5, 2018)

joustmaster said:


> how do you know its innocent? It could be trout hitler


I see a pattern emerging here...
Racist Trout
Racist Phones


----------



## 8ball (Jul 5, 2018)

marty21 said:


> They don't kill the fish tbf



I want to see the follow-up interviews with the fish, then.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 6, 2018)

8ball said:


> I want to see the follow-up interviews with the fish, then.


The fish signed non-disclosure agreements


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 7, 2018)

marty21 said:


> They don't kill the fish tbf


I watch the programme and like the chat. It makes me laugh. But I'm a bit conflicted about this part of it. 

I became a vegetarian because of fishing. My grandad used to take me fishing, and it was that exposure, as a child, to the relationship between humans and prey that convinced me I didn't want to eat prey.  And yet I do kind of think it's worse to catch and release. I have more respect for carnivores who are relaxed about where their food comes from.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I watch the programme and like the chat. It makes me laugh. But I'm a bit conflicted about this part of it.
> 
> I became a vegetarian because of fishing. My grandad used to take me fishing, and it was that exposure, as a child, to the relationship between humans and prey that convinced me I didn't want to eat prey.  And yet I do kind of think it's worse to catch and release. I have more respect for carnivores who are relaxed about where their food comes from.


I find the idea of fishing without the eating a bit strange. It's basically 'Let's go and hurt some fish for a laugh'. I only recently discovered that there was such a thing - I had assumed that the whole point of fishing was to catch something for your supper. That would be the rewarding bit for me - it would give the activity a point.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I find the idea of fishing without the eating a bit strange. It's basically 'Let's go and hurt some fish for a laugh'. I only recently discovered that there was such a thing - I had assumed that the whole point of fishing was to catch something for your supper. That would be the rewarding bit for me - it would give the activity a point.



The point is to catch a fish, ergo it has a point.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 7, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I find the idea of fishing without the eating a bit strange. It's basically 'Let's go and hurt some fish for a laugh'. I only recently discovered that there was such a thing - I had assumed that the whole point of fishing was to catch something for your supper. That would be the rewarding bit for me - it would give the activity a point.


That's like saying mountaineering is pointless because you can't take the mountain home with you.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's like saying mountaineering is pointless because you can't take the mountain home with you.


Not really. You don't hurt a mountain by climbing it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 7, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not really. You don't hurt a mountain by climbing it.


But climbing it is the point of climbing it. Catching fish is the point of fishing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 7, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> But climbing it is the point of climbing it. Catching fish is the point of fishing.


Climbing has no particular point other than for itself, but doing so doesn't hurt other things. Fishing has no particular point other than for itself unless you then eat what you catch, and doing so does hurt other things. The fact you're causing hurt changes the equation wrt doing it for itself, imo. I think the same about any kind of hunting. I don't think your comparison works at all, and you appear to have completely missed my point. I don't expect you to agree with me, but I also don't think your comparison is valid.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 7, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Climbing has no particular point other than for itself, but doing so doesn't hurt other things. Fishing has no particular point other than for itself unless you then eat what you catch, and doing so does hurt other things. The fact you're causing hurt changes the equation wrt doing it for itself, imo. I think the same about any kind of hunting. I don't think your comparison works at all, and you appear to have completely missed my point. I don't expect you to agree with me, but I also don't think your comparison is valid.



Having a bad day? The point of angling is to catch the fish, catching fish is the point of angling. The ability to eat the fish, laws, regs etc depending is a bonus. You claim the ability to eat the fish is the point, you are no pun intended missing the point.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 7, 2018)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I find the idea of fishing without the eating a bit strange. It's basically 'Let's go and hurt some fish for a laugh'. I only recently discovered that there was such a thing - I had assumed that the whole point of fishing was to catch something for your supper. That would be the rewarding bit for me - it would give the activity a point.



If you catch a sea bass and take it for tea in the UK you can get up to a 2500 quid fine


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 7, 2018)

not sea bass, just bass.

fucking americanisms


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 7, 2018)

Fishing was always part of growing up for me in WC neighbourhoods- it was a way for the men to get away from the grime and shit and coal dust for a day and keep off the drink- but the fishing was something to look forward to that got people out of the city and into another world.All my uncles fished at the weekends, all 8 of them got the fuck out of the factories and shipyards for a day on the lochs.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 7, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fishing was always part of growing up for me in WC neighbourhoods- it was a way for the men to get away from the grime and shit and coal dust for a day and keep off the drink- but the fishing was something to look forward to that got people out of the city and into another world.All my uncles fished at the weekends, all 8 of them got the fuck out of the factories and shipyards for a day on the lochs.


It was a massive thing when I was a kid. Going fishing with an adult for the first time. It was like a rite of passage, where you were suddenly no longer a child.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> not sea bass, just bass.
> 
> fucking americanisms



Spelling out that it came from the sea as opposed to not from the sea for the non fishing readers.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

there are no freshwater bass in the uk


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm loving this. Whitehouse had a brief muse on how he and Enfield wrote stuff. I'd love to know Vic and Bob came up with some of their stuff, e.g. the Man with the Stick, The Bra Men, etc.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 9, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> there are no freshwater bass in the uk



Fuck me it’s a thread about fishing

Try not to spoil it by getting into a pointless arguement over semantics

—————>>>


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

nothing personal but a petty beef of mine that the whole family now walk away from me when i see somewhere advertising seabass on the menu.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 10, 2018)

I've just watched three episodes on iplayer. Loved it for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 11, 2018)

It’s a nice, steady series about two blokes talking about life and death.
Just the sheer enjoyment of having a mate who has been through the same shit. Fishing or hill walking or whatever is just a means of showing the absolute joy of not being dead or incapable of enjoying good company and a few laughs.

I see John Bailey is the fishing advisor.
It’s not about tackle and methods to be fair. It’s just about life.

There are plenty of programmes covering the practice of angling, as above Catching the Impossible was brilliant. A personal favourite was Jack Hargreaves in Out of Town.


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 28, 2018)

Just catching up with this on bbc iplayer - a lovely piece of tv for people of a certain age.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2018)

The cottage they stayed in in the last episode would be my ideal house to live in


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 29, 2018)

Finally got round to watching this. On ep. 4 now. It's genuinely lovely. And a bit sad, even though it's not, really. I've long thought Bob Mortimer to be one of the most naturally funny blokes on telly and he is - I've been crying with laughter at random stuff he says and does - but Paul Whitehouse is also very funny.

I don't want this to stop.


----------



## The Fornicator (Jul 29, 2018)

I liked it enough to start with but it got samey. Mortimer was sparky but Whitehouse was phoning it in, while distracted by fishing and aging.

Around E2 it looked like it might have structure and something to say on mortality, men and death and family, or something. It didn't really.

Almost like an unintentional parody of Grand Designs.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 14, 2019)

ska invita said:


>




Delightful.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 14, 2019)

I know he's at a more mellow and reflective point in his life, but still, he comes across as a gentle and sensitive joker...love his attitude. I particularly like/relate to the crying at seeing Joni Mitchell. My impression is his comedy doesn't  seem to come from laughing _at_ anyone, it comes from wanting to laugh with your friends as a route to happiness.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> I like watching Jeff Minter feeding his sheep on twitter sometimes, there's a lot to be said for something relaxing.


The hairy yak? The llama guy?


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The hairy yak? The llama guy?


Yeah. Him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2019)

tommers said:


> Yeah. Him.


Is he still well known?


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is he still well known?


In certain circles I guess. He still makes mad arcade games. Lives on a farm in Wales with Giles. Still has his obsession with llamas, oxen, sheep, minotaurs etc. 

One of his recent games was called "Polybius". VR shooter, named after a mythical game that was supposed to fuck you up. His version was aimed more at making you feel a bit trippy. 

@llamasoft_ox


----------



## Micro (Feb 14, 2019)

Anyone remember Fishing with John?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 14, 2019)

Micro said:


> Anyone remember Fishing with John?


My grandad? (People called him Jock, but John was his official name). Yes, I remember fishing with him. He was a man of contradictions. I was very fond of him at the time, but he was far from a saint.


----------



## Micro (Feb 14, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> My grandad? (People called him Jock, but John was his official name). Yes, I remember fishing with him. He was a man of contradictions. I was very fond of him at the time, but he was far from a saint.



That’s the chap. And you’re right, his contradictions ran as deep as the waters he fished in. People called him Jock, yet he ran like a Welshman; all arms and no legs.


----------



## Micro (Feb 14, 2019)

Seriously though, Fishing with John (1991) was a great show. John Lurie goes fishing with a bunch of his mates, including Tom Waits, Willem Dafoe and Denis Hopper.

There are a few episodes up on youtube.

fishing with john - YouTube


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 14, 2019)

Sounds better than Extreme Fisting with Robson Greene


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2019)

Series 2 starts on BBC 2 this Friday.
I listened to the audio book, written and read by them and at points was crying with laughter.


----------



## Voley (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for that Sprocket. 

First series was ace.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2019)

Voley said:


> Thanks for that Sprocket.
> 
> First series was ace.



Gonna have to look that up.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 30, 2019)

Although I have never understood fishing.

Not least because the whole point seems to be not catching fish.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2019)

8ball said:


> Although I have never understood fishing.
> 
> Not least because the whole point seems to be not catching fish.


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 31, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> You're doing it wrong.



Yeah,catching fish is definitely frowned upon.


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2019)

8ball said:


> Although I have never understood fishing.



My understanding from the first series was that neither has Bob Mortimer.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2019)

Absolutely wonderful half hour of telly. 

I laughed like a drain and welled up a bit.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2019)

I noticed they've changed it a bit. More sweeping drone shots, gentle acoustic music and personal conversations.

I think they realised people watch for the conversations rather than the fishing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2019)

I loved it. And I’m a vegetarian.


----------



## kebabking (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm reminded of how beautiful the Usk is...

It never gets the billing that the Wye does, but it's just as pretty.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2019)

It's a lovely programme.


----------



## Voley (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah that was great. 

I'll never get into fishing but I'd love to walk around some of those rivers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah, I'm into neither fishing nor walking but some of the scenery was wonderful, especially the mist coming off the river in the morning.


----------



## stavros (Aug 5, 2019)

I caught up on this last night, immediately after watching one of the latest series of _Big Night Out_.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 7, 2019)

These series  show exactly how it feels to be in stunning locations, totally immersed in the beauty that is the British countryside. With company that don’t need  the necessities of endless inane chatter, just each other’s company. 
I have had glorious days fishing with close friends and we have hardly spoken, content with the knowledge that we have shared the sheer joy of being there and being alive.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 14, 2019)

Good lads, they are


----------



## D'wards (Aug 16, 2019)

Bob falling in the boat had me in stitches


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2019)

Simple stunning locations, the one that got away.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 19, 2019)

Micro said:


> Seriously though, Fishing with John (1991) was a great show. John Lurie goes fishing with a bunch of his mates, including Tom Waits, Willem Dafoe and Denis Hopper.
> 
> There are a few episodes up on youtube.
> 
> fishing with john - YouTube



Very strange


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 23, 2019)

Unexpected play out track tonight!

Great stuff.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Unexpected play out track tonight!
> 
> Great stuff.


It really is a joy this programme


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2019)

That was definitely the best episode of this series so far.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 26, 2019)

Micro said:


> Seriously though, Fishing with John (1991) was a great show. John Lurie goes fishing with a bunch of his mates, including Tom Waits, Willem Dafoe and Denis Hopper.
> 
> There are a few episodes up on youtube.
> 
> fishing with john - YouTube


Bookmarked


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 26, 2019)

stavros said:


> That was definitely the best episode of this series so far.


I've been saving them up for a big session. Are they still fishing on the fly?


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I've been saving them up for a big session. Are they still fishing on the fly?



Basically. Paul teaching Bob how to fish; Bob cooking and arranging accommodation; both talking about all sorts.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 26, 2019)

It's become one of my absolute favourite TV shows. I have some amazing friends who I'd feel the way these do, but they somehow manage to take their friendship and interaction to another level.


----------



## Flipstick (Aug 26, 2019)

dessiato said:


> It's become one of my absolute favourite TV shows. I have some amazing friends who I'd feel the way these do, but they somehow manage to take their friendship and interaction to another level.


Mmm, really?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 26, 2019)

Flipstick said:


> Mmm, really?


Absolutely. I'm fortunate enough to have friends who I unquestionably love. Who I am able to spend time with without needing to speak but the friends would need only a look for us to know what we are thinking. I am truly blessed.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 26, 2019)

dessiato said:


> Absolutely. I'm fortunate enough to have friends who I unquestionably love. Who I am able to spend time with without needing to speak but the friends would need only a look for us to know what we are thinking. I am truly blessed.



Yep, totally agree with this and it is something to treasure.


----------



## Flipstick (Aug 27, 2019)

Ah, it's not the lovely sentiment I'm questioning.  Delighted you (& Sprocket) have  a deep love for some great friends  which supports you through life's journey.
However what you've written is that you enjoy copping a feel of these friends.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 27, 2019)

Only if you've seen it:


Spoiler



Lump in throat at end with mother's singing over credits


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 27, 2019)

I am just waiting for the next tomato.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2019)

Do we know if Paul and Bob have committed to a third series? It looked like they filmed this series during the colder months, so they'd have to plan it fairly soon to repeat that.

I could watch this endlessly.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 17, 2019)

Brilliant television, I’ve really enjoyed both series. I think I might buy the audiobook to listen to in the car!
Better than the real world that keeps blundering in via the radio.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 9, 2019)

I’m getting quite annoyed at myself as i’m Now enjoying this two
I’m liking that it’s not pretending to be a fishing, travel or cooking show and episode 1 series 2 is getting quite profound


----------



## D'wards (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2020)

This returned tonight, just finished on bbc2. 

Absolutely wonderful. To me it's the perfect half hour of telly


----------



## dessiato (Aug 23, 2020)

D'wards said:


> This returned tonight, just finished on bbc2.
> 
> Absolutely wonderful. To me it's the perfect half hour of telly


I'll be looking for ways to watch this. It is such a wonderful half hour. I wish it was easier to get here.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 23, 2020)

Gutted to have missed it. My favourite programme for years. The gentle humour and obvious joy of being in each other’s company says so much about what fishing is about.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 23, 2020)

I got their audio book, them narrating. Brilliant and funny.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 23, 2020)

Loved it. They are perfect together and it is so touching what they talk about. 10/10 TV gold


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 23, 2020)

D'wards said:


> View attachment 186803


That's lovely. I hope they named the show in honour of JW. Passion for angling is an amazing series as is Catching the Impossible by Martin Bowler (JWs nephew). Martin bowler is good friends with Chris Yates and they have made some great fishing videos together.. Such as.. 



And


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 23, 2020)

I love this show 

IPlayer straight after the champions league final 😎

Bob Mortimer well worth a follow on Twitter, he’s been posting some outtakes that didn’t make the cut, plus his sporadic “train guy” videos are absolute gold... you are, as always, a disgruntled parrot


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 23, 2020)

shifting gears said:


> I love this show
> 
> IPlayer straight after the champions league final 😎
> 
> Bob Mortimer well worth a follow on Twitter, he’s been posting some outtakes that didn’t make the cut, plus his sporadic “train guy” videos are absolute gold... you are, as always, a disgruntled parrot


Ya ya have a cuppa choo choo on me


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 23, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> Ya ya have a cuppa choo choo on me



recent call to mum where he had the line “you are, as always... a viable option” just killed me 😂


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2020)

Loving this being back  

Bob reminds me of our long lost @machine_cat


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2020)

It shouldn't work, but boy it does.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fishing was always part of growing up for me in WC neighbourhoods- it was a way for the men to get away from the grime and shit and coal dust for a day and keep off the drink- but the fishing was something to look forward to that got people out of the city and into another world.All my uncles fished at the weekends, all 8 of them got the fuck out of the factories and shipyards for a day on the lochs.


Interestingly last night Bob said that you may initially think you put your life on hold for two days to go out fishing with your mate in tranquility, whereas he pondered that the 2 days you are out are when you are really living your life


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 25, 2020)

Just watched this, very touching and beautifully made.
Says so much in its gentle manner.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 25, 2020)

My best mate fishes the Tweed regularly at Norham. He told me he had three perfect Brown Trout on Sunday. The lucky bastard.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 26, 2020)

A bit of a spoiler for fishing the Junction Pool at Kelso where the lads were fishing. In 2007 it was £25,000 for a week’s fishing for five rods and you had to pay a year in advance.  Don’t know if the owner is still charging as much but I think I will give it a miss.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 26, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> A bit of a spoiler for fishing the Junction Pool at Kelso where the lads were fishing. In 2007 it was £25,000 for a week’s fishing for five rods and you had to pay a year in advance.  Don’t know if the owner is still charging as much but I think I will give it a miss.


I think* it’s owned by the Duke of Roxburghe Charles Innes-Ker, 11th Duke of Roxburghe - Wikipedia

* I’m too lazy to check.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 28, 2020)

Watched S3 E1 last night. Such a lovely half hour of telly. Nobody makes me laugh more than on Mortimer and the childlike excitement he got from landing that salmon was wonderful. Drone footage is superb too. 

It's prompted me and Mrs SI to tentatively plan a weekend away next year, just the two of us, somewhere with cabin, lakes and mountains (no fishing though).


----------



## Santino (Aug 31, 2020)

One of the Executive Producers on this programme is... Max Gogarty.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 4, 2020)

Delightful to see two mates discussing their different childhoods. Also nice to see Feargal as an environmental activist.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 8, 2020)

Ep3 Pike 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Bob’s Car meat & Bulgarian military ration pack - proper lol


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 8, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ep3 Pike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That for me, was this week’s highlight.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2020)

Late to the party - I've just discovered this!  It's brilliant...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2020)

Binge watched it at all over the weekend,  even though I've already seen most of them before.  Such a lovely programme.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 13, 2020)

Is there a vegan version ?


----------



## Supine (Sep 13, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Is there a vegan version ?



It almost is tbf. They aren't exactly good fishermen.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2020)

That was the best episode of the series so far.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2020)

Lovely. 
It was great how they stuck some very good practical advice for men suffering from depression in there without making too much of it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 28, 2020)

It's just brilliant telly.

Do we know anything about a fourth series? They've managed to make this one during lockdown.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 2, 2020)

'I had no idea how touching it would be': how a fishing show put men's health in focus
					

Mortimer and Whitehouse: Gone Fishing began as one friend helping another and has gone on to explore issues many older men might find hard to discuss




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## D'wards (Oct 2, 2020)

stavros said:


> It's just brilliant telly.
> 
> Do we know anything about a fourth series? They've managed to make this one during lockdown.


4th series has been greenlit


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2020)

D'wards said:


> 4th series has been greenlit



I'm glad that the Beeb just wouldn't let it lie.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 24, 2020)

This pleases me greatly


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Nov 24, 2020)

I'll be smiling throughout and laughing a lot. I hope.  Which is very therapeutic. Christmas just got better.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 24, 2020)

Let's hope gravity isn't too strong


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 24, 2020)

This has certainly helped me get to work on a Monday morning this year when catching up with it on iPlayer.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2020)

I might watch all three series again prior to this. They're all on the iplayer.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 24, 2020)

Truly delighted this is on. My little oasis of escapism from all the turmoil.


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2020)

Gone Christmas Fishing is next Sunday at 8:10pm on BBC2, and an hour long this time.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2020)

Just watched the Christmas Special. Charming and poignant as usual, it left me with damp eyes and yet grinning from ear to ear. Just lovely. (And with a surprise special guest.)


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Just watched the Christmas Special. Charming and poignant as usual, it left me with damp eyes and yet grinning from ear to ear. Just lovely. (And with a surprise special guest.)


But he didn’t bring an egg.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> But he didn’t bring an egg.


Or a gold doily.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 16, 2020)

Bob is a very sweet and thoughtful man.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 16, 2020)

I must get this. I might even get a VPN to be able to access iPlayer.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2020)

It was sweet hearing Bob talk about his dad, because his whole career has been the antithesis of that kind of thing.

A fourth series is on its way for next year.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 17, 2020)

Bob did 'Train guy'


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 25, 2021)

New series this Sunday at 8pm


... And away!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 25, 2021)

Bob's autobiography is out soon too. ("And away")


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 25, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Bob's autobiography is out soon too. ("And away")


I'd like to read that, I'd also like to listen to him reading it


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2021)

Why does Bob not knowing how to fish and then falling over not get any less entertaining?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2021)

Enjoying this a lot  

Reminds me of when neonwilderness and I are in the countryside but with much much less booze


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Enjoying this a lot
> 
> Reminds me of when neonwilderness and I are in the countryside but with much much less booze


This has a lot more fishing as well


----------



## quiet guy (Aug 30, 2021)

North Uist has some stunning scenery made all the more memorable because there were no other tourists in sight.


----------



## stavros (Aug 30, 2021)

The camera work on all the series is stunning. It's a superb advert for rural Britain.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 30, 2021)

Just watched, I’m infuriated by Mortimer’s fucking around

I think Paul  had a sense of humour failure but sort of reigned it in and it was edited

he is performatively ungainly!! No one can be that shit

9/10 for actual fishing and location 
1/10 for not leaving Mortimer back in the accommodation


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 31, 2021)

As I have noted before the scenery of the British countryside is the main attraction, Paul and Bob are a worthy support act.
Bob’s panicking and inexperience are evident throughout and Paul does well not to become even more wound up given both their medical conditions.  There is nothing like an inexperienced angler trying to just drag fish out of the water.
I must admit though recently the deterioration of my own sense of balance makes me more aware of possible mishaps whenever I’m fishing, it’s no fun when you are always having to concentrate on staying upright, especially near water.


----------



## Supine (Aug 31, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> As I have noted before the scenery of the British countryside is the main attraction, Paul and Bob are a worthy support act.
> Bob’s panicking and inexperience are evident throughout and Paul does well not to become even more wound up given both their medical conditions.  There is nothing like an inexperienced angler trying to just drag fish out of the water.
> I must admit though recently the deterioration of my own sense of balance makes me more aware of possible mishaps whenever I’m fishing, it’s no fun when you are always having to concentrate on staying upright, especially near water.



what do you mean inexperienced? It’s their third series, you’d think they would have nailed it by now (if they took it seriously lol)


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 31, 2021)

Supine said:


> what do you mean inexperienced? It’s their third series, you’d think they would have nailed it by now (if they took it seriously lol)


Fourth series actually, but if he cannot control his reactions he will always just bumble on.
The programme is not primarily about fishing, it’s about going to wonderful remote places, with someone who cares enough about you to take time to accept your failings and health problems.
And still be there to help I assume.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 31, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Fourth series actually, but if he cannot control his reactions he will always just bumble on.
> The programme is not primarily about fishing, it’s about going to wonderful remote places, with someone who cares enough about you to take time to accept your failings and health problems.
> And still be there to help I assume.


And that’s what’s great about it. I wouldn’t watch a serious fishing show.  But a gentle show where two old friends laugh, sometimes bicker, sometimes get on the other’s nerves, but still have a warmth and friendship for each other, while in their own old male way, sometimes talk about deep stuff, but never too much because that’s uncomfortable for them. In peaceful scenery. And one of them keeps falling over?  Beautiful.  Utterly beautiful.


----------



## Supine (Aug 31, 2021)

I don’t even think of it as fishing. I’m more interested in the food and accommodation options


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 31, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Fourth series actually, but if he cannot control his reactions he will always just bumble on.
> The programme is not primarily about fishing, it’s about going to wonderful remote places, with someone who cares enough about you to take time to accept your failings and health problems.
> And still be there to help I assume.


If I was being cynical  I would suggest if Paul hasn’t imparted even the basic fishing knowledge and skills to Bob he is a very un generous fisherman

i doubt that so revert back to it just being a pantomime Bob executes for entertainment purposes. Would the show be as “entertaining” if Bob improved and took the fishing a little bit less silly, it would help with millions of watching fishermen’s blood pressures

I’m working on the principles that if this is all I have to moan about today I’m doing alright


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2021)

Beautiful trout btw. Great place. I’ve virtually run out of Hebrides to visit tho.no wild camping by the pair.or power drinking on the beach at midnight


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 31, 2021)

My mate is always sending me pics of the beautiful sea trout he regularly catches where he lives in Tweedmouth. It makes me slightly envious.


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2021)

Bob, on the poshest thing he's ever done: "I once woke up on a roundabout in Reading."


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 7, 2021)

I’ve realised what I actually want is a full
Run down of the rods reels and terminal tackle Paul is rolling with

tackle tart-kit pervert


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 12, 2021)

Bob Mortimer eating a pickled egg in the style of a Thunderbirds puppet. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 13, 2021)

Or the church bell ringing whenever he takes his hat off


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 21, 2021)

Having just caught up with the last two episodes I am still marvelling at the beauty and isolation of the countryside.
What I am getting from the programme this series is much as I love Bob Mortimer, I am beginning to think his antics, the over excitement when a targeted species is caught and his lack of ability at landing fish, is an act and laid on thick for the camera. He should be learning how to be better, purely for causing the fish less anxiety.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2021)

theyve started a youtube channel


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 30, 2021)

ska invita said:


> theyve started a youtube channel



I’ve just been watching that earlier.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 30, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Having just caught up with the last two episodes I am still marvelling at the beauty and isolation of the countryside.
> What I am getting from the programme this series is much as I love Bob Mortimer, I am beginning to think his antics, the over excitement when a targeted species is caught and his lack of ability at landing fish, is an act and laid on thick for the camera. He should be learning how to be better, purely for causing the fish less anxiety.


Its still my favourite programme but this series seems a little thinner than previous. 
Less funny chats or maybe heartfelt ones.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 5, 2021)

Was really hoping Paul would have cracked that Zander on the noggin, & Bob rustle up a tasty bankside meal in that final Ep.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2021)

I think I'm right in saying they've put back everything they've ever caught.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 7, 2021)

stavros said:


> I think I'm right in saying they've put back everything they've ever caught.


Didn't they eat sea bass? I'm sure your right about fresh water though.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> Didn't they eat sea bass? I'm sure your right about fresh water though.


Maybe you're right.

Maybe I need to go back and watch all three previous series to be sure.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 7, 2021)

stavros said:


> Maybe you're right.
> 
> Maybe I need to go back and watch all three previous series to be sure.


I only considered they released freshwater fish.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Was really hoping Paul would have cracked that Zander on the noggin, & Bob rustle up a tasty bankside meal in that final Ep.


Having never eaten zander, I would imagine it tastes similar to pike. Though I only tried that once and found it ghastly.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## D'wards (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm going to see them in Crawley in March


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I'm going to see them in Crawley in March


Is that like _An Evening With..._ ? Is Bob doing the cooking?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 8, 2021)

stavros said:


> Is that like _An Evening With..._ ? Is Bob doing the cooking?


I'd presume so on both counts


----------



## D'wards (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 11, 2022)

*Series 5 klaxon!!!*

Ep 1 up on iPlayer, I just discovered by accident


----------



## quiet guy (Sep 11, 2022)

It was due to air last Friday on BBC2


----------



## TopCat (Sep 11, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> *Series 5 klaxon!!!*
> 
> Ep 1 up on iPlayer, I just discovered by accident


A glimmer of hope in these difficult times


----------



## TopCat (Sep 11, 2022)

Not much fishing. Boo


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Not much fishing. Boo


Did Bob fall over? Actually, no, don't spoil it for me.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 11, 2022)

He probably did a cheeky wind though, much to Paul's distaste


----------



## stavros (Sep 19, 2022)

I really enjoyed Friday's. Bob's attempt to recover from the Sprite challenge reminded me of a certain after dinner speech.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2022)

Richard Herring!
Ted in a tux!
Hardly any fish caught!

The previous week, with "vaguely Canadian" made me chuckle too.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 2, 2022)

The more I watch it, the more I love it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2022)

Xmas Special tonight - Beeb 2 @ 8.40pm 🤩


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 24, 2022)

I need a bit of this in my life right now


----------



## stavros (Dec 24, 2022)

They're off to Norway tonight, which I think is the first time they've been outside Britain and Ireland.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 25, 2022)

Managed to dial-me-down from high stress levels last night - it's a bit like 'slow TV' isnt' it.. Bugger all happens - but it's gently reassuring.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 25, 2022)

Very Gone Fishing. Gentle tv at its very best.


----------

